# Tour im Binger Wald am Sonntag, 22.10.2006



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2006)

Nun ist es soweit. Der Clubkalender zwingt auch mich mal wieder aufs Bike (wenn ich es finde). Denn am Sonntag steht die nächste offizielle Tour auf dem Programm. 

Männer lieben Fakten, deshalb die Daten in Kürze: 
Ziel: Binger Wald (Münsterer-Wald, Rümmelsheimer Wald)
Start: 11 Uhr Naheparkplatz in Bingen (gibt es da schon eine Googlemap auf unserer Heimatseite?)
Wie: Mit Helm und Bike
Einkehr: latürnich
Daten: 1000hm, 40km
Gäste: sind herzlich willkomen, fahren aber auf eigene Gefahr
Absage: erfolgt bei schlechtem Wetter bis 9 Uhr an dieser Stelle.

Ach ja, zum Tempo. Da ich dieses Jahr praktisch dem Radeln abgeschworen habe (sieht man mal von der Transalp ab), dürfte es etwas langsamer zur Sache gehen, als man das von mir gewohnt ist. 
Wenn genug Leute zusammenkommen, machen wir aber sicher eine zweite Gruppe (Uwe?).

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Ulli1412 (19. Oktober 2006)

Super, bin mit 2 Pers. dabei. Hoffentlich bleiben die Schleusen dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (19. Oktober 2006)

Bin dabei  
@Uwe: können ja zusammen nach Bingen radeln.
Kommst Du bei mir am So. vorbei, oder wir treffen uns an der Fähre.


----------



## Matthias (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi Daniel,
bin dabei  

(vor Mitternacht zugesagt-> gibt noch Frühbucherrabatt, gel )


----------



## fthoma (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich am Samstag nicht abstürze werde ich am Sonntag ebenfalls da sein. WEtter soll ja passen. Hoffentlich nicht zu schnell, habe zur Zeit keine Kondition ;-).

Gruß Frank


----------



## maifelder (20. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich die Ironman-Hawaii Übertragung überlebe und wenigstens noch 2 Stunden Schlaf finde, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.

Mein neuer Rahmen mad: ), braucht schließlich Auslauf.


----------



## Detlev61 (20. Oktober 2006)

Ola,

laboriere noch immer mit meiner Rippe herum, seit ich am letzten Samstag gleich den ersten Trail mit Euch herunter gefallen bin ;-). Werde heute mal versuchen wieder eine Runde zu drehen. Wenn das klappt, dann bin ich dabei.

Grüße


----------



## Mr Cannondale (20. Oktober 2006)

Wass Dann?
Da bin ich doch dabei: binn mal gespannt auf Sarcys neuen Storsch


----------



## fthoma (20. Oktober 2006)

Mist, eben erst einmal richtig auf Maul gefallen, shit. Wenn meine Prellungen bis Sonntag einigermaßen abgeklungen sind werde ich auch da sein. Halt doch noch am Testen wie man Trails runterfällt .

Gruß Frank


----------



## Rockside (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin am Sonntag dabei, ganz klar. 
Eine Woche nach dem gelungenen Wasgau-Marathon (82 km, 1600 hm) bin ich trotz Bike-Ausfallzeiten wegen früh einsetzender Dunkelheit nach Feierabend hoffentlich noch einigermaßen fit.

Bis dann,

Rolf


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Oktober 2006)

wenn Ihr einen übernächtigten, von Schlaflosigkeit gezeichneten, frischgebackenen, alten, übergewichtigen Vater mitnehmt, mach ich die Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (21. Oktober 2006)

Na das ist ja richtig verschärfte Action.  

Wenn Du so um 20 nach 10 mit Rad bei Dir unten an der Tür stehst, dann kannst Du auch mitfahren nach Bingerbrück.

Gruss,

Rolf


----------



## maifelder (21. Oktober 2006)

Wer fährt denn mit dem Zug von MZ oder WI?

Ist der Naheparkplatz der rosa Fleck auf der Google-Map?


----------



## TH64 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hey,
komme auch mit

Gruß Thomas


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auch dabei.

@maifelder

Der rosa Fleck sollte das Krankenhaus sein. Ich hoffe du willst da nicht wirklich hin?  

Ich hab mal ein Bild hochgeladen vom Treffpunkt (rotes Kreuz), direkt an der Nahe.
[URL=http://img40.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=33169_treffpunkt_123_467lo.jpg]
	
[/URL]

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## carboni (21. Oktober 2006)

maifelder schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn mit dem Zug von MZ oder WI?
> 
> Ist der Naheparkplatz der rosa Fleck auf der Google-Map?



Zug ab MZ - ich wäre dabei. Ruf mal an!


----------



## Sparcy (21. Oktober 2006)

@ Jens: Bin um 10:15 am REWE in Ingelheim
@ Uwe + Thorsten: Treffen uns dann um 10:30 an der Fähre in Ingelheim. 
Bis mosche dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (21. Oktober 2006)

Carboni und ich kommen mit dem Zug aus Mainz.
Abfahrt 10.30Uhr Gleis 11 RB12766, falls noch jemand mitfahren möchte

Die Ankunft ist leider erst um 11.06Uhr, bitte wartet auf uns.

Danke uns bis morgen
Markus


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Oktober 2006)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Na das ist ja richtig verschärfte Action.
> 
> Wenn Du so um 20 nach 10 mit Rad bei Dir unten an der Tür stehst, dann kannst Du auch mitfahren nach Bingerbrück.
> 
> ...



Nehme ich dankend an!


----------



## GrauerWolf (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar kein Clubmitglied aber bei so einer starken Beteiligung möchte ich mich als Gast gerne mal bei euch anschliessen.

Grüße
Hans Joachim


----------



## Sparcy (21. Oktober 2006)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag dabei, ganz klar.
> Eine Woche nach dem gelungenen Wasgau-Marathon (82 km, 1600 hm) bin ich trotz Bike-Ausfallzeiten wegen früh einsetzender Dunkelheit nach Feierabend hoffentlich noch einigermaßen fit.
> 
> Bis dann,
> ...



Ist ja albern...


----------



## Jens77 (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich komme auch mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## carboni (21. Oktober 2006)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag dabei, ganz klar.
> Eine Woche nach dem gelungenen Wasgau-Marathon (82 km, 1600 hm) bin ich trotz Bike-Ausfallzeiten wegen früh einsetzender Dunkelheit nach Feierabend hoffentlich noch einigermaßen fit.
> 
> Bis dann,
> ...



Hähhh??? Ach so .


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. Oktober 2006)

verstee ich nett


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. Oktober 2006)

..... dann "erhöhe" ich mal die Frauenquote (und lass meinem Mann zuhause  ).

Mein Rocky und ich sind dann um 10:30Uhr an der Fähre in Ingelheim!

Bis morsche!

Marion


----------



## NoTraining (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

Möchte auch endlich mal wieder mit von der Partie sein. Freue mich auf morgen. Frühbucherrabatt gibt es jetzt wohl keinen mehr, oder?

Gruß aus Eltville

Clemens 2 alias NoTraining alias NoBrake


----------



## happybikerin (21. Oktober 2006)

Halli Hallo Hallöle!
Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei, bis morgen...
LG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar auch kein Mitglied, würde aber auch gerne mitkommen.  
Ich fahre so um 9:30  hier in Mainz vom 05er Stadion los und werde dann etwa um 10:30 in Ingelheim an der Fähre sein (eher früher) kommt da noch jemand mit? 

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## TH64 (22. Oktober 2006)

Super Tour, Super Trails, Super Leute  
Danke Daniel 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fthoma (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank an den Tourguide, es war eine Superstrecke und ich kenne nun Passagen die ich vorher nicht einmal gesehen habe. Falls Ihr mal wieder durch die GEgend fahrt werde ich mich mit anschliessen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Matthias (22. Oktober 2006)

dito,
alles top, sogar das Wetter hat aufgetrumpft.

Danke an Altmeister-Guide Thomas,  bei 18 Leutz beginnt ja erst die Herausforderung. 
@ Daniel: War doch halb so schlimm, dank dem Clubkalender
Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## Ripman (22. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir:

CU

Jürgen


----------



## dib (22. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir    
War echt klasse!
Ich hab da mal ein paar GPS-Daten und Bilder von der Strecke die allerdings nicht grade präzise sind.... 



 Zum vergrössern anklicken!

Google Earth kann auch gefüttert werden und ein ASCII OVL file ist auch da (Rechtsklick - "Ziel speichern unter")!
Leider klappt der Export zum Garmin "noch" nicht....


----------



## Fubbes (23. Oktober 2006)

dib schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ein paar GPS-Daten und Bilder von der Strecke die allerdings nicht grade präzise sind....


Das ist ja mal kewl. Auch wenn ich die Strecke kenne, ist es doch interessant das mal als GPS-Aufzeichnung zu sehen 

Gruß
   Daniel, der die letzten 3 km nach Hause am liebsten mit dem Bus gefahren wäre.


----------



## maifelder (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich fand es auch toll.
Fetten Respekt an Carbonia   (Achims Tochter), mit 14 Lenzen hätte ich soetwas nie im Leben geschafft.

Danke an den Guide.
Maifelder der erst um 19.45Uhr unter der Dusche stand


----------



## GrauerWolf (23. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir als Gast an alle Teilnehmer Danke. 
Besonders an den Guide für die optimale Strecke.
Hatte sehr viel Spass. Gerne werde ich wieder einmal mit euch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (23. Oktober 2006)

dib schrieb:


> Auch von mir
> War echt klasse!
> Ich hab da mal ein paar GPS-Daten und Bilder von der Strecke die allerdings nicht grade präzise sind....
> 
> ...




Funktioniert der Link?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich sag`auch mal Danke   für die tolle Tour und den neu entdeckten Trail (Zick-Zack-Trail zur Jugendherberge)  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rockside (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich fand's auch Klasse. Superstrecke, die Präsi da zusammengestellt hatte. 
Könnten wir bald mal wieder machen, wenn's Wetter noch passt.

Rolf


----------



## dib (24. Oktober 2006)

Da die links scheinbar nicht gehen dann halt nochmal.... 

OVL

KML


----------



## wunjo (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
auch von mir ...super Tour !!  Vielen Dank an die Guides und
an Dirk für die GPS Daten.
Habe ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag in meinem Album abgelegt. 

Grüsse Jörg


----------



## fthoma (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

hat jedmand am Sonntag ein paar Bilder gemacht, habew doch mehr wie nur einen mit der Digicam gesehen ;-).

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

